
Disrupting CloudHSM – any takers? - dc352
Having worked with HSMs for 10 years, we decided they are not fit for purpose (Unwrapping the Chrysalis, Fighting the &#x27;Good&#x27; Internet War, Architecture Considerations for Massively Parallel Hardware Security Platform).<p>We built a web-service with JSON&#x2F;RESTful interface, truly scalable, still with secure hardware ticking inside.<p>We want to create a few applications for Amazon Marketplace over the Summer.<p>What would be your use-case?
======
p0rkbelly
Isn't that what AWS built with KMS which is super scalable and cheap? It is
currently listed as pending approval/under review on NIST's 140-2 product
list?

~~~
dc352
Not quite the answer, but well spotted! It still seems to be just KMS - we can
do crypto operations in secure hardware as well.

Thanks!

